# Aide pour l'installation de XDrawChem ....



## maxetlu (16 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour !!!
Je suis étudiant en université et je souhaiterais utiliser un logiciel pour la visualisation de molécules sur mon iMac G5 sous Mac OS 10.3.9 ...

Sur le site de téléchargements de apple j'ai trouvé XDrawChem qui m'a l'air bon ...

Ne m'y connaissant pas du tout pour tous ceux qui est X11 et tout ce qui va avec (  ) pourriez vous m'expliquez comment je peux installer ce logiciel ...

Dans les conditions d'utilisation il est inscrit qu'il faut posséder

Installation of Trolltech?s Qt/Mac 3 C++ framework (compiled with thread-support)
You can download a Qt/Mac 3.3.4 binary installer from http://naranja.umh.es/~atg

A quoi sert ce QT/Mac ? Et comment l'installe-t-on  ?

Pour XDrawChem lorsque je le télécharge je me trouve avec un dossier avec plein de fichiers mais aucun programme ... Me faut-il le compiler ? Si oui comment fait-on ?




Merci de vos aides qui me seront très utiles ...


----------



## Galphanet (16 Septembre 2005)

QT sont des librairies, et oui il faut les compiler.

tu ouvres le terminal, et tu lance tes commandes

Aprèsje suis pas du tout sur, mais sur linux en général tu fait un 
./configure
make
make install
./nomdulogiciel
et c bon
mais bon, tu peux tester tu risques rien


----------



## maxetlu (16 Septembre 2005)

Je suis désolé mais je n'ai pas très bien compris ...

Quelle commande dans le terminal je dois lancer ?

Et puis pour le 
./configure
make
make install
./nomdulogiciel​Je le tape dans le terminal ou dans fink ? Car je crois que j'ai lu quelque part que pour les logiciels libres il faut utiliser fink ...


----------



## Thierry6 (16 Septembre 2005)

fink va te permettre d'installer beaucoup de logiciels unix sans passer par des compilations "à la main", ce qui est un gros avantage si tu n'y connais pas grand chose.

Tu installes évidemment X11 et les outils développers Apple (XCode)
tu installes Fink et si tu veux finkCommander (GUI pour Fink)
http://fink.sourceforge.net/
http://finkcommander.sourceforge.net/

tu penses bien à entrer le chemin source /sw/bin/init.sh

tu sélectionnes les packages instables dans les préférences de FinkCommander et tu charges et compiles XDrawChem grace à Fink (il est dedans) qui se charge donc de télécharger le soft et toutes les librairies requises et de compiler.


----------



## maxetlu (16 Septembre 2005)

Ok merci je vais tester ce soir ...

Mais pour Qt/Mac 3 je le trouve où ? (si vous pouviez me donnez un lien...)
Comment s'installe-t-il ?


----------



## Thierry6 (16 Septembre 2005)

je peux mais Fink va l'installer tout seul comme un grand si XdrawChem considère qu'il en a besoin : c'est un de gros avanatges de Fink !

juste pour ta curiosité intellectuelle :
http://www.trolltech.com/download/qt/mac.html


----------



## maxetlu (16 Septembre 2005)

Ah ok c'est super !!!
Bon ben je vais installer tout ça et je vous tiens au courant. 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## maxetlu (17 Septembre 2005)

Merci tout fonctionne impec 

Par contre j'ai une question : Peut-on créer une icone pour lancer ce logiciel ?
Je crois qu'avec applescript c'est possible ...

Merci à vous tous


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Septembre 2005)

tu peux créer un script pour le lancer avec probablement



tell application "X11" to activate
delay 5

do shell script "cd ~; DISPLAY=:0.0; export DISPLAY; /sw/bin/xdrawchem"


(à sauver en tant qu'application) et après tu triuves une icone et tu la mets sur le script)


----------



## maxetlu (17 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de tester ça fonctionne nickel merci ... 

Juste à la fin lorsque je quitte X11 un message d'erreur apparait (voir images jointes) Est-ce normal ?
Je pense que c'est du à l'arrêt de X11 mais peut on éviter ce message d'erreur ?


----------

